# The most heavily moon spotted/dappled goat i've ever seen!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ran across this buck. He's from Dapple Dan's Boer Goats in OK. So heavily dappled...you can barely see any of his base coat color...he's almost totally cream colored! Just wanted to share...thought it was really neat. If any of you have seen one with more dapples/moon spots than this and have pictures...i'd LOVE to see! This is the most heavily dappled i've seen.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

wow hes really pretty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! I've seen some close to that, but I think he is the most dappled buck I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... but he hardly has any spots? I know that sounds ignorant, but I know NOTHING about dappled goats.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

He's so dappled that it looks like the cream is his normal colour and has some of the brown as dapples!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he's beautiful!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Hmmm... but he hardly has any spots? I know that sounds ignorant, but I know NOTHING about dappled goats.


The whole cream color you see are dapples. There's so many of them, they cover most of his base color.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh. LOL, well that is crazy!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

This Walter. His brother is just like him with a little more brown. The breeder I got him from has a few like him.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I dunno if this little guy counts for heaviest spotting but his color patter sure is unusual! Looks like he's wearing a diaper  I've been eyeing him. He belongs to Frogsong Farm goat crossing. They have a website I believe,


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's wild looking


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I love all the crazy colors that goats can come in!!! It's kinda like horses!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> I love all the crazy colors that goats can come in!!! It's kinda like horses!











This is our yearling doe & her grand does dad & her dads father together. Our doe has black undergrowth of black spots but her traditional coloring covers it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW Lazyk! I didn't know you had stunning dappled boers!!! Geez! That doe is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is the doe in the second picture yours? She's sooooo beautiful!! She reminds me of a doe at ASHS Boers... Sneek A Peek. 

Aren't dappled boer a blast???!!!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

first picture is of our doe missy and her doeling ivy 

second and third pic is of our this years doeling twins out of our solid brown Nubian Josie  where the blk came from i donno because the sire is white and cream in the last pic


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

same sire for Ivy missys doeling


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> WOW Lazyk! I didn't know you had stunning dappled boers!!! Geez! That doe is GORGEOUS!


No she is a granddaughter of a sneek a peek. Her daddy is Steeler. I hit the wrong picture and it posted Sneek a Peek as I see. Lol. Fu Man Chu is Steelers daddy. The traditional looking doe is actually spotted you just can't see it because she whited out. If I would shave her there is black hairs that form a dapple under the white. Hehe. My son saved up a lot of money to buy her.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That little black and white guy is CRAZY! Most unique coloring award goes to him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

lazykranch said:


> No she is a granddaughter of a sneek a peek. Her daddy is Steeler. I hit the wrong picture and it posted Sneek a Peek as I see. Lol. Fu Man Chu is Steelers daddy. The traditional looking doe is actually spotted you just can't see it because she whited out. If I would shave her there is black hairs that form a dapple under the white. Hehe. My son saved up a lot of money to buy her.


Ohhhhh okay.  That's awesome! Wow, I guessed right! That IS Sneak A Peek!  It will be fun to see what your traditional/dappled doe gives you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dang ! That's a whole lotta spots !!
I absolutely love , love , love all the pictures posted 
All of these goats are just stunning !!
My new little doeling has spots , but no where near the spots these guys have !


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ohhhhh okay.  That's awesome! Wow, I guessed right! That IS Sneak A Peek!  It will be fun to see what your traditional/dappled doe gives you!


Yes we only hope she does give us a few spots but it not just hoping for black & white paint. My son loves paints. He would love to have a Poli paint baby some day. Hehe. Ours are just mediocre but he's just starting. At 12 I never had anything this fancy. He keeps starting ponies and selling them to buy his goats. Right now I'm all out of ponies for him so I guess we wait for babies.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow lots of dapples. I do have to say the one in diapers I'd snatch up just for his color . Yes I know color comes after conformation.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at this one! Mr. Freckles from Bon Joli Farm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would call him Greg , fits him better


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooh! I like Mr. Freckles too!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Or Chester.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Look at this one! Mr. Freckles from Bon Joli Farm.


Cool it's like they white out there dapples. Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Greg or Chester... hmmm maybe you should let the Delobbe's know they should call him that:slapfloor:!  I love that buck too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is magnificent ! Gosh those Boer bucks are so amazing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know just like the one I started a thread on....I think he's gorgeous!


----------

